
Free Minimalistic Logos - vsax
http://thelogo.site
======
nprescott
Curious to see them branded as free - there isn't anything to indicate that
they are. They are marked with a copyright and the message:

    
    
      > For questions, email us
    

I suppose I was expecting something licensed (freely?) like CC BY.

On the subject of the logos themselves, I wouldn't really call them minimalist
so much as...flat. I almost expect them to be the product of an AI rather than
a person.

------
christop
Not quite sure why anybody would want an upside-down outline of mainland
Scotland as their logo? [http://thelogo.site/post/147700153081/mean-
studio](http://thelogo.site/post/147700153081/mean-studio)

~~~
norswap
The real question is why not!

------
jordanwallwork
Surprised to see this made it to the front page of HN, these logos look pretty
poor to me. I'd imagine any old logo generator could spit out something
superior to these in a few minutes

